# Tutorial- und FAQ-Wünsche



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2002)

So, ich fang jetzt mal in der Programmier-Ecke damit an, weil ich die Idee für ziemlich gut halte. In anderen Foren hier wird schon mehr auf die entsprechende Zielgruppe eingegangen, indem Tutorialwünsche gepostet werden können.
Falls Ihr ein bestimmtes Tutorial vermisst, dann schreibt das bitte in dieses Thema. Aber beachtet beim Posten bitte ein paar kleine Spielregeln:

Sucht bitte zuerst in den Tutorials, ob ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema nicht vielleicht doch schon vorhanden ist. Falls schon eins zu diesem Thema existiert, muss es ja nicht unbedingt nochmal geschrieben werden.
Beschreibt Eure Wünsche nach Möglichkeit so genau wie es eben geht. Ein Beitrag wie "Ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial über Dateien" ist nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich, weil zum Umgang mit Dateien schon mehrere Tutorials geschrieben werden können.
Stattdessen wäre etwas in der Form von "Ich suche eine Anleitung über die Verarbeitung von CSV-Dateien" angebrachter.
Rechtschreibung und Grammatik bitte in einer verständlichen Form halten, damit die Aussage eines Beitrags hier möglichst schnell deutlich wird. Wenn man erst noch mehrmals nachfragen muss, bevor man anfangen kann zu schreiben, dann verzögert das nur den Zeitpunkt bis das Tutorial fertig ist.
Bitte zeigt etwas Geduld. Nicht immer findet sich jemand, der innerhalb von 30 Minuten ein Tutorial auf Wunsch schreibt. Bedenkt bitte, dass das Schreiben von solchen Anleitungen teilweise etwas Zeit beansprucht.
Bitte nur Tutorial-Wünsche in diesem Thema posten. Haltet Euch mit dem Offtopic bitte etwas zurück. Falls aus einem Beitrag nicht klar hervorgehen sollte, was gewünscht ist, dann fragt bei dem entsprechenden User per PM nach.
Kommentare zu fertigen Tutorials bitte per PM an den ursprünglichen Verfasser. Die Regelungen für das Schreiben von neuen Tutorials bleibt genau so wie vorher.
In den Foren, in denen mehrere Programmiersprachen behandelt werden, ist es sinnvoll, dass man noch zusätzlich mit angibt, in welcher Sprache (C/C++/C# oder Delphi/Pascal) oder Umgebung (Visual C++, KDevelop, gcc, C++ Builder) das Tutorial gewünscht ist.
Durch diese neue Regelung erhoffen wir uns mehr Tutorials, die auch gewünscht sind, weil vielleicht Unklarheiten in diesem Bereich bestehen könnten - vor allem für Anfänger.
Noch zu beachten wäre, dass nicht nur Moderatoren Tutorials schreiben dürfen. Wenn Ihr also irgendwo ein Thema findet, zu dem Ihr selbst eine Anleitung schreiben könnt, dann steht es Euch frei, dies auch zu tun. Das Motto von tutorials.de ist schliesslich nicht umsonst "User helfen Usern".


----------



## melmager (20. Dezember 2002)

mal ein tut über joins wünsch...

arten, syntax, möglichkeiten


----------



## Foolish Freak (14. Februar 2003)

Stimme dem voll und ganz zu. Soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann wird in der Literatur hier nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt, so daß nicht alles verständlich wird.

Foolish Freak


----------



## moiZe (16. März 2003)




----------



## arrayhunter (14. November 2003)

hallo,
ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial über 

Objektrelationales Mapping in Datenbanken

da ich sicher bin, dass demnächst immer mehr OO-DBs auf den Markt kommen werden


----------



## IcedCoffee (9. Oktober 2004)

moin ich hätte gerne einen ausbau des tuts "TXT datenbank"
also genauer:
"Bläter" funktion
"Suchen" funktion
"sortieren nach" funktion


----------

